# Help, Missing Parents - getting a bit worried (NOW FOUND OK)



## havingfun

Hi guys,

A bit of a strange request...

My parents havent been in touch since 4th February. Their mobile number goes to voicemail constantly. They havent checked or replied to emails. They were supposed to ring my brother on 7th February and he has had no contact either since 4th February. This is very unusual.

I know they speak to and have arranged to meet other motorhomers on motorhomefacts in the past and I'm hoping someone on here might have seen them.
Luckily, their computer has saved their log-in information to this site so I'm posting from their account.

I have checked with the bank and accounts seem to be normal (no withdrawals) but they were talking about using a credit card which isnt linked to bank accounts so I cant check if they're using money to buy food/fuel etc etc..

The last time they spoke to my brother they were talking about possibly heading to Italy and Pompei or possibly Morroco and Croatia.

If anybody has spoken to or seen them please could you let me know or if you do spot them, ask them to ring David or Peter (the sons)

They are driving a Hobby 750. 
Colour: Blue and white 
Registration number: Y231 WVL
Names: Margaret & Bernard

I have added a couple of pics of the van and my mum.



















Obviously the next step is the police but I'm not even sure which country to ask them to look!

Regards,
David.

*Forum helper note.
Dates corrected, and posts querying (previously) incorrect dates removed to avoid confusion.*


----------



## rayrecrok

Hi.

I haven't seen them since the last motorhome show at September at Lincoln , then they were at the fireworks show at Southport, but I didn't get to speak to them as I didn't know they had gone until we past their van on the way out of the car park. That would be at the back end of September.

When I was speaking to them at the Motor home show they said they were going to visit some family abroad then on to where ever for the winter.


That's all I know.

I have just PM'd them with a link to your post, if that helps.

ray.


----------



## havingfun

Last heard from them on: 4th Feb 2013 so just coming up to 1 month without contact.

I know it may not seem long for motorhomers but its unusual they havent called home or spoke to my brother when they were arranging to meet him for a short holiday.


----------



## Techno100

I'm guessing you've only recently started to call them? it may just be that they're camping in a bad phone reception area, hence going to voicemail?


----------



## havingfun

This is where I know they were - 

January 25th: Valencia (Spain) with my brother.
Feb 3rd: Montpellier (France) with friends.

Feb 4th: left Montpelleir heading towards ferry possibly going onto Italy or Morroco.

They spoke to my brother Feb 4th: they were going to let him know where they would be heading and he was going to fly out to meet them for the weekend in either Italy or Morroco. 

Thats the last contact anybody has had from them.


----------



## havingfun

Techno100 said:


> I'm guessing you've only recently started to call them? it may just be that they're camping in a bad phone reception area, hence going to voicemail?


We've been trying to contact them since 4th Feb. I wasnt overly concerned for the first couple of weeks (maybe bad reception or lost/stolen phone) but its highly unsual they havent been in contact by now. I can access their email account and that hasnt been looged into and no messages have been read since 4th Feb.


----------



## Tintent115

I think you need to speak to the police, in this country they would have access to ANPR to see where the van has been and be able to establish the last position of their mobile phone. I dont know how much of this info is available abroad, but I guess some or all of it is..........................


----------



## gaspode

Hi David

I know Mags and Bernard well so very concerned to hear they haven't been in touch for so long. They don't seem to have posted here since November 2012 so not a lot of help.

I would suggest that you contact your local police and ask them to help, they'll have standard lines of enquiry for missing persons across Europe and hopefully will be able to send out a general alert for them to get in touch. They may well be in Morocco in some obscure spot with no communications, Mags does enjoy some very wild camping I know. :roll: 

Please keep us informed.


----------



## bulawayolass

I agree re police they can take over contacting the interpol wich is a liason sends info all over better tomake a mistake and they are in a bad contact area than they need help.


----------



## nukeadmin

I know Maggie and Bernard well, has Maggie got a iphone or Bernard ?
could track them using findmyiphone service if you have access to her iCloud account ?


----------



## simbadog

This may help?
Click HERE


----------



## nukeadmin

cemented the post on main forum index to get more views


----------



## LadyJ

Hi David

Have sent Mags a text will let you know on here if she reply's to me. Hope she soon turns up knowing Mags she in some outlandish place with no signal


Jacquie


----------



## StephandJohn

So worrying for you. I think you should probably contact the police and what about the British Embassies in the countries they might have gone to?
Also - British newspapers and any English speaking radio stations and any ex-pat communities you can find?


----------



## geordie01

Do you know if the motorhome has a tracker fitted?


----------



## Zozzer

I think the UK police should be contacted, will have the power to contact any credit card company to see when the card was last used.

No one lives from day to day without money.

Fingers crossed they are having such a good time they forget to call.


----------



## Bob45

Agree with others it is time to contact the police. It can't do any harm and you will feel a little better because you are doing something.
Just do it.
Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## motormouth

Zozzer said:


> I think the UK police should be contacted, will have the power to contact any credit card company to see when the card was last used.


I think that's the best idea so far. If you don't know which credit card they have, there must be a link from their bank account when they make payments. Police probably only people who could get this information and do some checking for you.
Very worrying but no news is probably good news and as others have said, they are no doubt in a no reception area.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi David

Mags is safe and well  they have had a problem with the phone and internet and they are now on the ferry heading to Greece


Jacquie


----------



## GEMMY

Jaquie, pm Nuke to do an alteration to the heading

tony


----------



## gaspode

Well done Jac, good to hear that they're OK.


----------



## nukeadmin

phew glad they are both fine, nice to see the MHF Community pull together and quickly help someone out


----------



## pippin

Eight hours flat - marvellous!


----------



## tony_g

Good stuff. Not sure if our kids would notice, though!


----------



## erneboy

Good news.

How did they make contact if internet and phone not working? Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok

erneboy said:


> Good news.
> 
> How did they make contact if internet and phone not working? Alan.


Hi.

It doesn't really matter as long as they have, saved a lot of worry for the family.

ray.


----------



## Penquin

Yet another excellent example of the useful nature of MHF - I am sure that Nuke didn't anticipate needing such a service but it is great that they could be loctaed so quickly.

Dave


----------



## spykal

erneboy said:


> Good news.
> 
> How did they make contact if internet and phone not working? Alan.


Have you not met Jac? ...

she can work miracles :lol:


----------



## Zepp

Good news glad they are ok


----------



## LadyJ

spykal said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good news.
> 
> How did they make contact if internet and phone not working? Alan.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you not met Jac? ...
> 
> she can work miracles :lol:
Click to expand...

Not quite Mike but I do me best :lol: :roll: all I did was send Mags a text and she replied they had been having trouble with the phone & internet and that was in Italy had terrible weather as well so they had headed to get the ferry to Greece, so I presume they must have got the phone working once they got out of where ever it was they were and knowing Mags & Birnie it was probably somewhere remote.

Jacquie


----------



## carol

Just seen thread but brilliant MHF always comes up trumps. Jacquie well done

Carol


----------



## bulawayolass

So glad it turned out right brilliant :-D


----------



## Zebedee

Good news indeed. I presume David is aware they have been contacted. :?: 

Unless I have missed it he hasn't posted again, and I'm sure he would have if he had got the message??

Dave :?


----------



## Zozzer

I'm really glad contact has been re-established as it must have been a really worrying time for the family.

However I was shocked that they only had one phone, or maybe that was a typo and they had two.

When we leave the UK we alway take two phones, one my wife has glued to her ear giving constant updates to her sister, and a my phone which is topped £100 and only to be used for emergences.


----------



## camallison

That is fantastic news and a weight off your mind. PHEW! Congratulations!

Now, with the power of MHF, can you all help me find my spare set of house keys please. I have looked everywhere and still can't find them!

Colin


----------



## suedew

Zozzer said:


> I'm really glad contact has been re-established as it must have been a really worrying time for the family.
> 
> However I was shocked that they only had one phone, or maybe that was a typo and they had two.
> 
> When we leave the UK we alway take two phones, one my wife has glued to her ear giving constant updates to her sister, and a my phone which is topped £100 and only to be used for emergences.


So glad all is well, would imagine that the family have been contacted now phone is ok.
John is a 'belt and braces' type, we take 3 phones , one each and his unlocked pay as you go, in case there is no signal from our network provider.

sue


----------



## havingfun

*help, missing parentshi*

hi,

sorry for worrying everybody, sat here with a very red face,,,,,,,,,the moral of the last few weeks is ,,dont change plans at the last minuit
and always check with your telephone provider that they cover the country you are in.

plan was to get the ferry from barcolona to greece,after visiting son in valencia,but other friends in leucate in the south of france,phoned and said why are we not having our couple of weeks with them, so first plan gone.......then decided to slowly drive through the south of france, but we have done a lot of it in the past, so plan two down,we,ll drive through italy, to croatia,and down the coast togreece,stupid,stupid stupid......from hittig italy we have had nothig but snow,ice fog,rainstorms,thats even on the italian riviera.......no campsites open,power very low because of snow on solars, but needed the power to keep warm,no other vans anywhere,they oblisly knew more than us,we even started using the motorways, if anybody knows bernard,he will drive an extra 50 mile to not pay 1 euro toll, because we got so worried on the normal roads.

and the final problem,orange,we have the full roaming package,plus the travel bundle,on both...phones, we decided to make a run for arona and get the ferry,charged the laptop up in the auchen carpark because we seemed to have outrun the snow,got nternet,and found out everybody and his neighbour had been looking for us,we had phoned loads of people,but nobody was ever in.......wrong it wasent picking up,but.....lots of messages from orange,do you want this do you want etc so we never even thought that the phone wasent working,and when you are battleing through each day,people not phoning isent important. went into auchen to the phone shops,and they all said the same,orange,crap....well not really,just the shrug,just then we got another text from orange,rubbish as usal,but thought we would try 150,and we got through....because it classes as an emergancy number,after a couple of hours and lots of taking sims out,battries out,etc,they informed me thet i had now got an upgraded connection......,so if anybody else is going to italy with orange check first.

wont rock the boat now,but when we get back home orange are going to get a right blasting,but we are now on the ferry to greece, and its morning,and i looks very grey outside,so if anybody is already there i hope we dont bring our bad weather with us......but on the bright side,me and bernard are still happy living in a tin box,and the steward on the boat last night said it was so nice to see such a happy couple,and he wished his parents could be as happy....

ps, dident charge the computor up while travelling,as last year we fried one while driving.

all love to everybody,and thanks for being caring to our sons,they said it made them feel not quite as helpless,so thanks again,hope to see you in june or so,

will finish now, love mags


----------



## Zebedee

*Re: help, missing parentshi*



havingfun said:


> hi,
> sorry for worrying everybody, sat here with a very red face,,,,,,,,,


Don't be daft Mags. :wink:

All's well that ends well, and it was hardly your fault. 

Just illustrates one of the really brilliant aspects of MHF. Who knows which of us might get into serious trouble, and need the members to rally round - as they just did.

Glad all is well, but you deserve a slap for making us so jealous with the description of your adventures. :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## havingfun

Thanks for the advice and help guys, and thank you Jacqui!

Just got back to my parents so can reply from their laptop as I havent got an account.

Jacqui's message was the first thing they saw when the phone was re-activated by Orange.

...And now I undestand why my mum used to get so worried when I was a youngster staying out all night without calling home!

Best wishes,
David.


----------

